# So I cut last night, rained this AM...



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

I cut a small meadow of prairie hay last night, no problem because we were entering a "10 day stretch of over 100 degree days, no rain in sight" and this AM it rained 1/2 inch. The hay is laying flat, I cut with a sickle mower.

sun is coming out now and breeze is picking up.

suggestions? Is it a lost cause or can it be salvaged?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

The hay will not be hurt as long as it was green when it got rained on and going from what you said it sounds like it was green, also you need to get a hay tedder in on the hay to get it up off the ground and get some air threw it as long as the fields not muddy.
THOMAS


----------



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, it was still green, I didn't finish mowing till dark last night, started raining 9AM.

Don't have a tedder. Any other ideas?


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

Let it dry some then rake it into a windrow. Let that dry some and the ground around it. Then rake it to dry ground so the bottom will dry. May have to rake it again depending on how its drying. Just don't let it sit to long it might start to spoil if it stays real wet.


----------



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

It may not be as bad as I had imagined. When I got home from work went out and it was drying very nicely. Its been so dry around here the ground soaked up the rain like a sponge so it is not muddy or messy. Will rake it tomorrow, then check it again on Friday. The weather guys are still predicting 8-10 days of 100+ temps, and of course, their no rain prediction still stands.

My thanks to all for the help, and my deepest regards for those who do this kind of thing for a living rather than my hobby efforts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I feel it should be a federal law that all weather forecasters should have to stand by their forecasts for a bare minimum of 48 hours, preferably 72 hours, if they are wrong, they don't get paid for those days.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Personally I feel it should be a federal law that all weather forecasters should have to stand by their forecasts for a bare minimum of 48 hours, preferably 72 hours, if they are wrong, they don't get paid for those days.


Better yet I think they should pay us Hay Farmers damages because of their bad forcasting.







 LOL


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

triguy46 said:


> Its been so dry around here the ground soaked up the rain like a sponge so it is not muddy or messy


You must be in Texas.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Better yet I think they should pay us Hay Farmers damages because of their bad forcasting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right, then all you would hear about in the news would be all the poor starving weather forecaster's.

And yeah, mowed 44 acres yesterday of second cut then another 16 acres of oats on a new field. When I started was supposed to be hot and clear till the end of the week. It's drizzling now, and was overcast all day, just a very light drizzle and the ground was like powder, so maybe it won't turn out to be anymore than like a real heavy dew.


----------



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

End of story: Two days of 105 and 25 mph winds, dry hay. Baled a 5 acre meadow of prairie hay got 70 bales. All in all it looks pretty good, all things considered.


----------

